# New...........From EPEK hunting products



## elk22hunter

The cat has somewhat been let out of the bag but by Deercatcherguy on his thread but I thought that I'd fill you all in a bit on a journey that EPEK, Tex O Bob and myself are heading into. We have another person involved in in our orriginal quartet who is an archery shop owner. Since all of us are somewhat annonomous, we'll leave him that way too.

On September 28th of this past fall, ('07) Epek phoned me and said that he is tired of not getting broadheads to fly true. He knew of my frustration in the spring when I shot every broadhead under the heavens and had the same luck. It wasn't that we couldn't get some of them to fly but NONE of them flew like a field tip and hit in the same place as our field tips. We could change our sights to adjust to the broadheads but when we came back to camp we couldn't shoot for fun without being off. His frustration was with mechanicals as well since they ALL had something hanging out there to cause problems with the wind. He said, "I want to get a broadhead to fly by getting a few of us together and coming up with our own new broadhead that would have totally concealed blades. He told me of the other two guys that he would like to work on this project and he likely had the same conversations with them also. We began meeting and creating drawings. We met in Tex's shop and tried to make a prototype with parts lying around his shop. We could come up with the gest but that was it. Epek made a prototype out of foam and a tube from a paper towell roll. He took that to an engineer and off we went. We had it drawn by a professional and then machined. Last week we all spent three days at the Archery Trade Association show in Indianapolis Indiana. We took a handfull of prototypes and had a ball. We showed it to litterally thousands of dealers, exibiters, and hunting Celebs. We did not have ONE person that went away from us saying that our idea was bad. They all loved it. We have celebs wanting to shoot it on their show. We have dealers all accross the nation wanting to sell them in their shops. It was a fun event and we decided to open it to every one. We couldn't say anything about it before now as we just did the paper work on the patent.

It works off of the pressure on the head causing the deployment of the blades. They all open at the same time. I have a picture of it closed and open. The blades in the photo are not real blades but prototypes to show the effect.

























She flies JUST like a field tip because she LOOKS like a field tip.


----------



## .45

Good think'in you guy's... 8) 8) 

Now.....what's next ? Mass production ? TV show ? Retire with big boats and airplanes ??


----------



## elk22hunter

.45 said:


> Good think'in you guy's... 8) 8)
> 
> Now.....what's next ? Mass production ? TV show ? Retire with big boats and airplanes ??


All of the above!!!!


----------



## Packout

Looks like you guys have a great idea. Only question I have is if it is legal to use in Utah? That 7/8 ring and all. Best of luck with it.


----------



## proutdoors

Good luck guys. Hope it works out for you four.


----------



## truemule

That look's cool I was wondering how you would dploy the blades when I read the other post.

I know your probably still finanlizing things and some design aspects but, can I ask. What are the possibilities of it openig due to the inertia of the release, and having the blades open during/prior to flight? 

Anyway good luck, it looks like we will all have a new braodhead to try out soon.


----------



## jahan

Nice, my question is what locks the blades in the open position. What stops the blades from going right back into itself after contact. I am sure that is all confidential information, but I would buy them if you could guarantee; 1) They open enough to be legal 2) The blades stay locked out.

Good work boys, I am excited. Don't forget about us forum folks when you become rich and famous.


----------



## bwhntr

Cool, I can't wait until I get to manhandle one!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

jahan said:


> Nice, my question is what locks the blades in the open position. What stops the blades from going right back into itself after contact. I am sure that is all confidential information, but I would buy them if you could guarantee; 1) They open enough to be legal 2) The blades stay locked out.
> 
> Good work boys, I am excited. Don't forget about us forum folks when you become rich and famous.


1. The open diameter when the blades are at a 45 degree angle to the ferrule is 1 1/2 inches.
2. Yes they open every time, and they stay locked out at a 45. The geometry of the blade design is what keeps them locked out. It is imposible for the blades to do anything else when forward pressure is being aplied. And, forward pressure is not required to keep them locked in place.

The more pressure that is aplied, the stronger the lock is on the blades. So, the instant this head strikes a solid mass is when it is at it's strongest. The moment of impact. When you need the most out of your broadhead. After impact it is basically a 1 1/2 inch diameter three bladed broadhead that is going to create a wound channel like you have never seen and leave buckets of blood on the ground. :twisted:

Believe me, I'm a died in the wool traditional bowhunter. The world of "high tech" does not impress me very often. I've shot wood arrows and snuffers for 20 years. For me to get my head wraped around this concept it had to be pretty sick. And It is! Siiiiick! 8)


----------



## jahan

That is awesome. Like I said good job to a good group of guys!


----------



## inbowrange

what time frame are you looking at to have them on the market?


----------



## bwhntr

I got a chance to "man handle" one of these at the Jazz game last night. Very cool idea. I have never been a fan of mechanical broadheads, but this one deals with some of the issues quite nicely. I think it will offer some real nice features. I like the idea of "locking out" the blades to only shoot as a field tip, thus never having to switch tips, great idea. Good luck!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

inbowrange said:


> what time frame are you looking at to have them on the market?


Right now we're shooting for June 15th. Check out the statis by calling the Utah Archery Center. Ask for the EPEK XC3. "X-ring accuracy, Concealed, Three bladed, broadhead."


----------



## bowhunter3

Have you guys got to test it on any animals? Looks like a good broad head, I don't shoot mechanicals, but if it works like you say I would be sold. What are you guys thinking about charging? Is it going to be outragous like some heads or is it going to be reasonable?


----------



## proutdoors

You boys NEED to let me 'try' them out on my upcoming turkey/elk hunts.  

I have a few concerns, but I am sure when I show up for Friday night league, I'll hear plenty about it. 8)


----------



## bwhntr

bowhunter3 said:


> ... What are you guys thinking about charging? Is it going to be outragous like some heads or is it going to be reasonable?


Capitolism, young man!


----------



## EPEK

What I have learned in this adventure about the nature of aerodynamics has been amazing. I used to think that you can tune a broadhead, arrow, bow or all three and get your broadhead to fly like a field tip. That is not possible because of the aerodynamic of every broadhead that isn't shaped like a field tip. A great archer can miss seen obsticles, but no archer can 'see' unseen obsticles created by wind, which include, drag, drafts down, up quartering from behind front or side, and if you have anything which can 'deflect' the directing nature of your broadhead, you will deflect, nothing you can do about it. The reason field tips fly good in the wind, is because they are being directed by the weight in the front, and the fletching in the back with after drag does not direct the arrow but stabelizes them. So, with the front weighted and shaped like a field tip and with a bit of advantage of FOC caused by the length of the broadhead, you maintain and may enhance accuracy.


----------



## inbowrange

does it take a lot of pressure to get the blades to open and if not a lot of pressure do you have to worry about the blades opening when you put them in your quiver?


----------



## EPEK

It does take some pressure, but they do open thru cardboard with very little poundage, (tested on with a genesis) They slide into a quiver very nicely and when pulled out, that does not deploy the blades. This is of course a concern with all mechanicals. We are working out the kinks and will not let this go to market without addressing each of these concerns. So far we have accomplished a lot in a short period of time and have met some very amazing deadlines and met some well set goals. Thanks for your imput. If anyone can think of other concerns, they will be addressed. I do realize that this is sort of marketing on a sight that should not maybe condone these actions, so I would like to direct this discussion with concerns for a very critical element of archery hunting, the broadhead concerns. Remember, EPEK stands for ethical pursuit ethical kill, and I am not preaching what I think others ethics should be, but I am using this theme to insure that our product covers as many broadhead concerns as I can think of. Mostly accuracy, but dependablity, durability, penetration and laceration. So far we have done very well in each of these arenas, but will always try to improve.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

inbowrange said:


> does it take a lot of pressure to get the blades to open and if not a lot of pressure do you have to worry about the blades opening when you put them in your quiver?


It requires a little pressure about 5 lbs of pull, kinda like the trigger on a shotgun. We want a little resistance so it won't open in flight and will be stable in your quiver as well. Right now we're working on some slight modifications to enhance its performance in and out of the quiver. The ONLY way it will open is by pressure being put on it from the front. It will not open with pressure from the rear (Bowstring).


----------



## bwhntr

My concerns about mechanicals have been reliablity, durability, and cutting diameter. 1 1/2" cutting diameter is great, I like that. I guess the other two issues are what you are going to have to sell. Is it reliable? It seems that there is noway it can't open when penetrating a object, or can it? How tough is it? I don't care if a broadhead can kill a cinderblock, that doesn't impress me. But how will it hold up to unusual angles and pressures, bone, etc. During your R and R process I would set this thing up to fail. I know you want to see it be the best thing ever thought of, but you need to try to set up scenerios to make it not meet up to your standards. Once you have succeeded in failing you will then know where to improve. I am sure you have already thought of all this.



TEX-O-BOB said:


> ...The ONLY way it will open is by pressure being put on it from the front. It will not open with pressure from the rear (Bowstring).


This doesn't make much sense. I am sure you didn't mean what you typed. The force is coming from the mass of the object which is behind the broadhead. The transfer of that energy occurs when it comes in contact of another object. I think what you mean is there is enough resistance to the blades opening that the g-force from the release of the string will not open it. Unless there is something I didn't notice on your prototype.

Great stuff guys!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> This doesn't make much sense. I am sure you didn't mean what you typed. The force is coming from the mass of the object which is behind the broadhead. The transfer of that energy occurs when it comes in contact of another object. I think what you mean is there is enough resistance to the blades opening that the g-force from the release of the string will not open it. Unless there is something I didn't notice on your prototype.


Yes, exactly oh eloquent one. That is what I meant to convey. 

And, yes we want it to fail if it is going to. This way we can make corrections and improvements. The testing and improvement phase is under way as we speak. As Greg said in his earlier post, we're not going to release this to the market untill ALL the bugs have been worked out. So far it is going remarkably well.


----------



## inbowrange

On the quiver part what i meant is when you put them in most quivers have foam for the heads to sit in. When putting the heads in would that force them open?


----------



## bwhntr

Great Tex, sounds exciting!


----------



## north slope

I guess the real question is.... will this head kill a doe in South Dakota? If they will work on does over there then I want to buy a bunch of them.


----------



## EPEK

inbowrange said:


> On the quiver part what i meant is when you put them in most quivers have foam for the heads to sit in. When putting the heads in would that force them open?


Because no blades are exposed, I can load my broadhead into my quiver by grabbing my broadhead and inserting it into the quiver with out letting it expand, and then upon retrieval, that is the proper direction for 'not' deploying the blades.

North Slope, it only kills bucks.


----------



## north slope

Dang.... how about fawns or maybe a cow elk?


----------



## .45

north slope said:


> Dang.... how about fawns or maybe a cow elk?


He said *NO !!!! :twisted:

Bucks Only !!!* :evil:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

north slope said:


> Dang.... how about fawns or maybe a cow elk?


For fawns and does you can use cheap, less reliable heads like the Slik Trick or Muzzy. :mrgreen:


----------



## inbowrange

this sounds great can't wait to see and hear about the finished product when done. If you could hurry up on the finished that would be great  you know it's time to start practicing for next season.


----------



## coyoteslayer

Maybe you can try out your new broadheads on a fallow deer or two  or one of your pet bison to see if they actually work and kill like there suppose too 

Or Wilbur the pig haha


----------



## jahan

fatbass said:


> That's great, guys! I love it when good people do great things. I hope it revolutionizes bowhunting. *Your patent is pending, right*?


If not, Fatbass I have this really good idea with broadheads that fly like field tips, would you be interested! 8) :wink: In all seriousness I hope you guys do have a patent pending on it, especially going public with it.


----------



## EPEK

Patent is filed and pending. Wish us luck, we have a lot to do.


----------



## Mountain Time

Sounds like a great idea. I am looking forward to seeing the finished product. 

Some question I have..... will you be able to practice with this broadhead or are you assuming that they will shoot so much like a field tip it won't be necessary? If you can practice with the broadhead how do you sharpen the blades or will there be a practice type head? Just questions I would ask if I were to buy the broadhead. 


Good luck! I admire your ambition.

PS I can put you in touch with a good metalergist if don't already have one, but I am guessing you do....


----------



## Flyfishn247

How would one go about getting a trial set for an archery elk hunt this August? Nothing would promote them better than pics of their success. :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

> Some question I have..... will you be able to practice with this broadhead or are you assuming that they will shoot so much like a field tip it won't be necessary? If you can practice with the broadhead how do you sharpen the blades or will there be a practice type head? Just questions I would ask if I were to buy the broadhead.


This head actually has a locking feature that allows you to move a set screw and lock the head in the closed position. Thus allowing you to practice with it without the risk of damaging the blades OR your target. Then, when you're sure they fly good, (and we're sure they will :wink: ) you can place the set screw back to it's orriginal spot, load them in your quiver and go hunting. No need to ruin a head just to see if they fly good. This feature alone will revolutionize the broadhead industry.

Every part and blade within this head is also replaceable. So, if you do happen to bugger one up you can replace any and all parts easily.


----------



## wapati

Were you trying them out east of Tooele? I found one in the hills last fall just like that. They are cool


----------



## elk22hunter

We have never tested them near Tooele. There is too much radiation in the air out there and we don't want to become attracted to our cousins. Of course, I have cute cousins and the fact that I admitted that may mean that we did test it in that area and I just can't remember it. :mrgreen:


----------



## wapati

What do you mean? All that radiation gives you an opportunity to test them out in all conditions. Where else could you go to give them the radiation endurance seal of Approval??? Being able to include that on your advertising would be very impressive. Besides, it’s not that bad out there; after you have been there a while you get use to it, assimilated, and blend right in with the environment. I did pinned a rattler down that day with the arrow long enough to get a pic:


----------



## Nambaster

So it has already been asked... but I will ask again... Has the broadhead killed anything yet?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Nambaster said:


> So it has already been asked... but I will ask again... Has the broadhead killed anything yet?


Two sheets of plywood, one cinderblock, an oil drum, and a T-Rex. :mrgreen:

We havn't had a chance to kill critters with them yet, mostly because we're in the testing and fine tuning stage of it's development. Plus, getting the right type of blades for it is going to be a project in and of itself. They have to come from Germany and the tooling up prosess is a long and expensive road. (you don't have a millon or so dollars you could throw at us do ya?) Once we have blades for it we'll be off the the races. We could probably kill stuff with it right now using the prototype blades we have, but we'd rarther have it done right before we start running them through living tissue. Right now it's holding up very well in our "non living target" testing.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3

Good luck guys, I hope you become "milllonaires" :wink: Let me know how they work this fall, and if everything goes as planned, I'll definately look into making the switch. I do love my montecs. But I know exactly about what you mean by not flying like a field tip. Nobody at camp wants to tink around with fixed blade, because thats all he shoots fixed blades. I guess they like their fletchings to much.


----------



## idiot with a bow

I have seen them go through formerly living tissue. Over the holidays, epek was carying it around on a family rabbit trip. He put it through an already dead rabbit. It made a hole in it, and made it even more deader.


----------



## huntinco

TEX. I'm going to go whack a Buffalo. Would you like me to put your blade to the test?


----------



## Nambaster

If fixed blade makes the switch I wonder what his new screen name will be?


----------



## Riverrat77

Nambaster said:


> If fixed blade makes the switch I wonder what his new screen name will be?


Would it be "switchblade"?


----------



## bowhunter3

Sounds like you guys have done a lot of work on these blades. Can't wait to see them in the stores. How bout you guys give us forum memebers a discount :mrgreen: Just wishful thinking, but I do hope this is a big hit in the bowhunting industry it would be cool for you guys to be a part of revalutionizing the industry


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Riverrat77 said:


> Nambaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> If fixed blade makes the switch I wonder what his new screen name will be?
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be "switchblade"?
Click to expand...

RR, you are clever beyond your years. 8)


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

huntinco said:


> TEX. I'm going to go whack a Buffalo. Would you like me to put your blade to the test?


We would love you to, but I don't think it's ready for release just yet...


----------



## NHS

Riverrat77 said:


> Nambaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> If fixed blade makes the switch I wonder what his new screen name will be?
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be "switchblade"?
Click to expand...

That name works on so many levels.


----------



## NHS

That reminds me. What are you guys going to call this thing? You need something catchier than:



> EPEK XC3. "X-ring accuracy, Concealed, Three bladed, broadhead."


That would make a great model number, but You can come up with something with more. I'm not a marketing guy but here are a couple of ideas:

Slingblade: The field tip that rips.
LazorRazor: Hits where you point it.

Any others?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

We simply like to call it a wolf in sheeps clothing, Looks harmless untill it hits you. then, your doomed. :twisted: 

Great names BTW, I really like LazerRazor, That's catchy...


----------



## elk22hunter

Bottom line is...............THE CHICKS DIG IT..............Thats what really counts.


----------



## truemule

elk22hunter said:


> Bottom line is...............THE CHICKS DIG IT..............Thats what really counts.


Who you calling a chick? :evil:


----------



## EPEK

22 asked every girl at the ATA if they thought our broadhead was cool, so he could honestly say that the chicks dig it. They all did. I showed it to every hunting celebrity that was there, and got wonderful responses, so even though they are paid to endorse other broadheads, they have sort of in a sort of backward way have endorced the EPEK X-C3 also.

Tiffany (Getting Close with Lee and Tiffany) really liked it, so the chick digged it, and as a celeb, the words that came out of her mouth was, 'that is really cool".


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Bucks will fear it, Women will want it.


----------



## Riverrat77

Wow... why don't you just name it the RiverRat then?? :lol: Just kidding. 8)

Sorry.... knew somebody was going to say it with "insert user name here".


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

If we named it the "River Rat" everybody would think it was for free or try to chip us down from our asking price. :lol:


----------



## .45

You could call it *45* , because of the angle of the dangle....chicks dig that !!


----------



## Riverrat77

TEX-O-BOB said:


> If we named it the "River Rat" everybody would think it was for free or try to chip us down from our asking price. :lol:


 :lol: NICE!!!


----------



## jahan

.45 said:


> You could call it *45* , because of the angle of the dangle....chicks dig that !!


The angle of the dangle, now that is hilarious! :rotfl: *(())*


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I'm sorry, if it's at a .45, it aint danglin. 8)


----------



## bwhntr

Isn't that called a "semi"?...


----------



## proutdoors

I was reading through the new issue of the Bowstring and noticed a Hoyt add feature an EPEK adventure. I had no idea you were a celeb, I'll be asking for your autograph when I finally make it to couples night. 8)


----------



## inbowrange

Well with all the sugestions is the broadhead done  ? If not you better hurry you know the hunts are just around the corner. The head sounds so good is it just a dream?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

proutdoors said:


> I was reading through the new issue of the Bowstring and noticed a Hoyt add feature an EPEK adventure. I had no idea you were a celeb, I'll be asking for your autograph when I finally make it to couples night. 8)


Ya skeeziks, Where you been? Them cell towers sure are ficle this time of year. :shock:


----------



## inbowrange

How's the broadhead coming along?


----------



## elk22hunter

It's at the machinist as we speak making the changes that we felt needed. It's a slower process than we would like but were making headway. 

Thanx for asking.


----------



## EPEK

No, it says, good_____, slow_____, expensive_____.


----------



## Bears Butt

I think you need to post up a new thread and name your invention, EPEC whatever, is just too hard to remember and not catchy enough...I like the LazorRazor idea, but I'll bet this group of forum people could come up with just the right name! Maybe the winner would be awarded a dozen arrows tipped with the "whatever" tips. You have control, the three of you have the final say.


----------



## idiot with a bow

I kind of like the sound of the "epek whatever" Here's the tag line:

What you huntin?

Whatever!


----------



## elk22hunter

That is a dandy idea.................but...................we already have it named. The XC3. It cuts the x ring. It has Conceled blades and it is a 3 blade. I guess it could have a nickname like the lazer razor or Epek whatever but I would think of something like the "gamecutter 22".

By the way Idiot boy, be sure to make your next post a good one as it will be your 222nd.


----------



## EPEK

You can get the EPEK X-C3 in a 22 pack. But, whatever.


----------



## inbowrange

keep us posted on the progress, just from the pictures i'm drooling i can't wait to see the finish producted.


----------

